# 2012 Lineup???



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

Does anyone have any insight as to when the new 2012 lineup will hit the website or more importantly...stores?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

bump....the website still shows all 2011 products


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

New lineups generally start to hit the news in late summer and early fall as I recall, but we have already seen the P5 and other companies like BMC (Gran Fondo) and Trek (Domane) are trickling out right now as well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Go down to #2 and your answer is there:

Bicycle Buying Guide: Bike Shopping | Bicycling Magazine


----------

